# Seeking pasture board in St. Louis, Missouri



## Soverholser (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi there. Title says it all - I am looking for pasture boarding for my gentle gelding. I don't need all of the bells and whistles - just an arena and a pasture is fine. I need it to be in the St. Louis area - Jefferson County and whatnot. Let me know if you have any ideas.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Err any of these links from google would have ideas..

Horse Boarding Farms in Saint Louis, Missouri. Horse Ranches in Saint Louis, MO. Riding Stables in Saint Louis County, MO.
Ace Stable Home
St. Louis County Missouri Horses - Horse Websites
Top Spots For Horseback Riding Near St. Louis « CBS St. Louis
Boarding Stables in Missouri


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

If you don't mind driving, pasture board is a little easier to find further out of town. I know there are some places around Union and Pacific that are relatively inexpensive. To get turnout space inside the city you are going to pay. If you just need something cheap, I've had my eye on this place:
Boarding Your Horse
I have not seen it in person since I'm not going to be ready to move up there for at least 6 months, but I had it in mind at least until I get a few big girl job paychecks in the bank.


----------



## Soverholser (Nov 15, 2013)

At this point, it looks like I am going to need to broaden my horizons. I'd hate to put him further away from me, but after some crap that went down at my current barn, it's absolutely unfair of me to keep him there much longer.


----------

